# Do you know who sell 55 or 55+ G tank AND Ships?



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm thinking about upgrading my tank but don't have vehicle big enough for transport.
Maybe just renting a u-haul would be cheaper?

Oh, this would be for the cincy area.

thanks.


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, the U-Haul may well be cheaper. Glass Cages ships: http://glasscages.com/


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Jack's Aquarium sells large aquariums and they'll ship. Shipping rate is $60 or so for a 75G plus how long the drive. 

Renting a u-haul is much cheaper.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

How about paying gas money to somebody with a pickup truck? What size tank are you looking for?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't know of anybody who has a truck. They got rid of them a while back when the gas prices were insane. You can rent a u-haul pickup or van for $20. I'm just looking right now.. I'm planning to build a stand first.

btw. Jack's has some really interesting fish on stock. From what I can remember.
Rummy nose Rasboras, half beaks (livebearer), panda & skunk cory cats, tetra rasboras


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Ooh! Halfbeaks! Which location did you see these at?

I can fit up to a standard size 75 in my wagon. Lemme know if I can help out.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

sweet, thanks for the offer.

The Jack's in western Hills, Glenway plaza. They're tiny. I had no idea how small they are.


----------

